# PayPal - Konto



## Norbert Eder (22. Juli 2004)

Ich denke mal, dass dieses Thema am besten hierher passt. Wenn nicht bitte verschieben 

Ich überlege mir, ein PayPal-Konto anzulegen (für ein OpenSource-Projekt). Da ich persönlich niemanden kenne der ein derartiges Konto hat, möchte ich mal zwecks Erfahrungsberichten in die Runde gucken.

FAQs etc. hab ich mir natürlich durchgelesen, dennoch ist noch nicht alles so 100%ig klar. 

1) Wo ist da der Haken an der ganzen Geschichte?
2) Wird eine Kreditkarte benötigt oder gehts auch ohne?
3) Das Einzahlen von Geld ist mir auch noch nicht klar. Es soll angeblich über ein  österreichisches Bankkonte nicht möglich sein. Laut Homepage aber doch (ausser von einem bestätigten US-Bankkonto ist es für Österreicher, Deutsche etc. nicht möglich).
4) Was genau ist ein bestätigtes Bankkonto? 

Wäre nett da mit ein paar Leuten drüber zu diskutieren. Hab keinen Bock da irgendwie blöd einzufahren.

lG,
Norbert


----------



## eViLaSh (22. Juli 2004)

das würde mich jetzt persönlich auch mal interessieren !


----------



## Norbert Eder (22. Juli 2004)

So, ich habe jetzt direkt bei PayPal nachgefragt. Die Sache sieht folgendermaßen aus:

Die Einzahlung auf ein PayPal-Konto von einem deutschen Konto ist möglich. Wird keine Kreditkarte benötigt. 
Die Einzahlung auf ein PayPal-Konto von einem österreichischen Konto ist NICHT möglich. Kreditkarte wird benötigt.

HAAAAAAAAALLLLOOOOOOOO? Gehts denen noch gut? (Und lassts mich jetzt in Ruh *ggg*)

Jetzt würden mich also noch Erfahrungsberichte interessieren.


----------

